# My Maxi-pad



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice, I'm either drunk, or your pictures are lopsided.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Nice, I'm either drunk, or your pictures are lopsided.


........yea i feel all dizzy now............but nice car :thumbup: :givebeer:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very clean. Now slap some rims on and drop it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, and it's on that gravel road, how does it not slide right out of the picture? LOL.

Looks good, I wish my mom's max had fogs.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking GOOD! 4th Gens are my favorite! Specially Black SE's


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice and clean ! nice job on keeping it lookin so nice ! hope to see more gear on it soon :thumbup:


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

Heh thanks. For one it is dropped  and two its not black


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like a REALLY deep green maybe......


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pretty sexay


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice dude keep it up


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

verrry nice, does it absorb... well :thumbup:


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

Heh thanks for all the comments  I do have more stuff planned, mostly under the hood and stuff, but being a poor ass college kid without a job, its really hard


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

If you haven't checked already try hitting up www.Maxima.org
I used to own a Max and that is the BEST place to get information on anything to do with your max :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

CaLSoNiC said:


> Heh thanks. For one it is dropped  and two its not black


let me guess... you used Eibach Springs correct?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Maniak Blakk said:


> Looks like a REALLY deep green maybe......


yea, I'd say it's about the same color as my (my mom's) Maxima, except it's 96. I call it mine b/c I'm the one who maintains and takes care of it . I'll have to post some pix once I get the stealth Cefiero headlights on it, I'm getting her a set for christmas since her lights don't do crap.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

looking good! :fluffy:


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> let me guess... you used Eibach Springs correct?


No actually Im dropped on Progess springs. I didnt wanna go too low because I live on a dirt road, and I still wanted decent travel. It handles a crap load better than stock so its all good. The color is Deep Evergreen, but all the years of desert sun has made it look really dark. And yes I am already registered on the org under the same name. Been there for about a year.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how much did you lower it? 1 inch?


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> how much did you lower it? 1 inch?


1.5"
Stock Maximas look like 4x4's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

put the rest of your money under that motor son. unless its an auto. in which case, sell it. haha
looks good man


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Clean ride man, has lots of potential.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

CaLSoNiC said:


> 1.5"
> Stock Maximas look like 4x4's


not really, you should look at stock B14 Sentras, now those look like 4x4s


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

I really miss my max right now...


----------

